# [SOLVED] udev 103 and pctel modem

## malucius

I recently updated to udev 103.  Then my modem wasn't found.  I figured out that if I renamed /dev/modem0 to /dev/modem I could then dial out.  

But every time that I reboot, udev names my modem "modem0".  Any one know how I can get it to work without having to manually rename it each time?

This is what /etc/udev/rules.d/pctel.rules says:

 *Quote:*   

> KERNEL=="ttyS_PCTEL0", SYMLINK="modem"

 

I had to add a "=" after KERNEL because of the pctel setup (pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6).

Thanks.

MikeLast edited by malucius on Wed Dec 06, 2006 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## malucius

Well, I figured it out.  Finally.  

I had to figure out the right entry for /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules:

 *Quote:*   

> KERNEL=="tty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="modem0", SYMLINK="modem", GROUP="tty"

 

It was so easy.  I feel so stupid.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lbrtuk

[quote="malucius"]I had to figure out the right entry for /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules:[\quote]

It's better to add it to your own .rules file. Give it a prefix numbered filename > 50 for it to be evaluated after 50-udev.rules and < 50 for it to be evaluated first.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> KERNEL=="tty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="modem0", SYMLINK="modem", GROUP="tty"
> ```
> ...

 

For future reference, you can do things like this:

```
KERNEL=="tty[a-fp-z][0-f]", NAME="modem0", SYMLINK="modem", GROUP="tty"
```

----------

